# Lowrance HDS8 Installed - Now what



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I finished installing my HDS8 Christmas present and looking for power up help. I plan to go out tomorrow to power it up and start setting up the HDS unit and side scan. I was looking for any help to speed up the process. Any don't do's to save me time. I have went thru the manual but sometimes personal experiences help. It all powers up.

Pulling the cables thru the hull sure was hard.

For safety reasons, I pulled another wire to install an auto Bilge pump. The extra wire will allow my to manually turn on the pump or allow the pump to work in auto. I can't believe they don't install these in all boats. If a live well fitting breaks etc. you don't know till its too late. If the pump kicks on, at least you know something is wrong. Think about it!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I installed my own also. Pulling the wire was not fun, but I did get it done!

Considering all the money and time involved, I think hiring a guide to go in your boat a time or 2 to give give lessons on your unit is money well spent. I need to do it again myself.


----------



## fishin-addiction (Apr 24, 2014)

That is the same unit I have I love it !! give me a PM if I can help you


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice Karl...looks good ! You will enjoy that for years, to come. The gift that keeps on giving...more fish !


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice. let us know how it works for you!!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

now you hire a guide to set it up and start 2015 with a bang.get it new year+ fish = bang :rotfl: LOL nice unit karl lowrance is top notch!!!


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Go catch some fish.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

This Past Year was fantastic for the stripers on Livingston. I watched lake Livingston adventures and Shadslinger beside me chasing schools turn off an active school and drop slabs and hammer the stripers with slabs. He was watching the sidescan. Moved 100ft to the side and started hammering the fish. After watching this, I asked why would a sane person move off an active school. The answer was "sidescan". He saw the fish and moved to load the boat.
I hammered the fish on many occasions but he stopped on one spot and turned the heat on. That is why I bought the HDS Sidescan.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bundle up, it's gonna be cool :walkingsm
You will love the unit and it is easy to learn and use. Once you get it down the fish cant hide.
A tip to use when you spot a good school on the bottom or suspended you can keep looking around the immediate area to see where the school is thickest.
If don't find an area better than the one you first spotted use the back track feature and "go to" hot button to mark them.
Then go to gps screen and zoom all the way in to the 50' scale, when you get back over the school marked you will be right on top of them.
BTW, the dam is releasing 5000 CFS, but it's not the best place to learn the unit. Just thought you might want to get really cold while fishing.
Nothing like a north wind blowing the gate spray right on you, very invigorating!


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Buy another power cable off ebay and a deer feeded battery. You can set it up and practice on you workbench or kitchen table. Helped me!!


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Plug*

Extra power cable is almost mandatory, but instead of a feeder battery, get a cigar lighter plug and one of these.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Invigorated*

I really wanted to go fishing today, but the thought of being

INVIGORATED with this brisk North wind caused me to pull the covers over my head and turn the electric blanket up a notch. :walkingsm


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bluiis said:


> I really wanted to go fishing today, but the thought of being
> 
> INVIGORATED with this brisk North wind caused me to pull the covers over my head and turn the electric blanket up a notch"
> 
> ...


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

*Cold day with the new HDS*

Yes, the new unit was burning me up to go and try. Went to Conroe. At the house the North wind did not seem too bad but the launch was a different story with the north wind. The new HDS operated flawlessly. I even plugged in my Navonics platinum chip. The old unit did not show color. This new unit is amazing. Sonar, sidescan and downscan worked. I guess the transducers are set right. I still need to fine tune a little but it worked great!!!

Hard to read the manuals with numb hands!  Seen alot of schools but the wind would not allow a proper drift to fish for hybrids.

Now somebody needs to show me where the hump is :headknock


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Bluiis said:


> Extra power cable is almost mandatory, but instead of a feeder battery, get a cigar lighter plug and one of these.


Yep, he's right... got one on E-Bay, CHEAP !


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good for you GoFish2Day, those HDS units are fine indeed. I know you had to go and see and I bet you were amazed.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Way to go Karl. I am glad you got our boat setup now. 

Loy, I am off for a couple days. If it gets cold enough and need someone to fish with let me know.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Gofish2day said:


> Yes, the new unit was burning me up to go and try. Went to Conroe. At the house the North wind did not seem too bad but the launch was a different story with the north wind. The new HDS operated flawlessly. I even plugged in my Navonics platinum chip. The old unit did not show color. This new unit is amazing. Sonar, sidescan and downscan worked. I guess the transducers are set right. I still need to fine tune a little but it worked great!!!
> 
> Hard to read the manuals with numb hands!  Seen alot of schools but the wind would not allow a proper drift to fish for hybrids.
> 
> Now somebody needs to show me where the hump is :headknock


LOL aint gonna be me


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

awesome unit there karl. I hope to upgrade to a sidescan soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Matt I always remember fishing below the dam with you when it 17 degrees when it gets a little cool like this, and think, "this ain't cold" lol!
It might be time for us to go check that fishing out.

Gofush2day, I got some time available for a few days and will go out with you to mark some spots on the depth unit, give me a call.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I couldn't afford the high dollar unit but I just installed a humminbird 398ci si.....I ve been out a depth finder for 6 months.....helped me work on my fishing...the hard way...


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

bueyescowboy said:


> I couldn't afford the high dollar unit but I just installed a humminbird 398ci si.....I ve been out a depth finder for 6 months.....helped me work on my fishing...the hard way...


please post reviews of this unit. tia


----------

